# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) >  Ro/Ro της Neptune Lines [Ro/Ro of Neptune Lines]

## Apostolos

Μια απο τις δυναμικότερα αναπτυσόμενες εταιρίες Ro/Ro στην Ελλάδα!

----------


## sylver23

το neptune ploes διπλα στον μωλο της δεη στις 8/2

επιτελους βρηκα κενο και μπορεσα να το φωτογραφησω.(αριστερα εκρυβε το aegean 1 k δεξια το caravos horizon)

P2083494.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Μια αμιγώς ελληνική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία με ειδίκευση στη μεταφορά οχημάτων. Τα τελευταία χρόνια ανανέωσε το στόλο της με την απόκτηση νεότευκτων πλοίων car carriers. Ομως τα πρώτα πλοία της εταιρείας, προ 20ετίας, δεν είχαν καμμία σχέση με αυτά που σήμερα προσεγγίζουν τον Πειραιά. Στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες, τρία απο τα παλαιά πλοία της Neptune Lines.

----------


## a.molos

Μια ακόμη προσθήκη στο στόλο της ΝΕPTUNE, το ro/ro NEPTUNE OLYMPIC πριν επεκταθεί ο χώρος του πάνω καταστρώματος και καλύψει όλο το ανοικτό deck.  Δίπλα του το ιστορικό ΛΙΝΔΟΣ της ΔΑΝΕ,  ως  RO/RO  MARIETTA.

----------


## .voyager

To Neptune Aegli, με το αδερφό του Dymanis, είναι τα ωραιότερα αυτοκινητάδικα στον κόσμο κατ' εμέ, κι είναι ελληνικά! (τουάχιστον σε ιδιοκτησία, γιατί η σημαία είναι Μάλτας). Όπως επίσης τα ίδιας ιδιοκτησίας Οkeanis και Thelisis είναι ωραία για car & truck-carriers.

IMG_5729.JPG

----------


## helatros68

Το Neptune Kefalonia,κατασκευης 2009,κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια στις 18.1.2010.

neptune kefalonia 18.1.2010.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Το Neptune Kefalonia,κατασκευης 2009,κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια στις 18.1.2010.


 Ωραιος ο helatros68.Ευχαριστουμε
Εμαθα οτι θα ακολουθησει το Neptune Ithaki.

----------


## a.molos

Από την νέα γενιά των αυτοκινητάδικων της NEPTUNE Lιnes,  AVRA & OLYMPIC στο Κερατσίνι και το Ν.Μ.Δ.

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικα και έχει Ελληνες αλλα δεν έχει ΝΑΤ στα πλοία τους... Τα μισθολόγια ειναι ολίγο καλύτερα αλλα αν αναλογιστείς ότι πρέπει να δίνεις τις κρατήσεις για να έχεις και σύνταξη τότε βράστα...

----------


## helatros68

Αναχωρηση του Neptune Aegli απο τον Πειραια στις 11.2.2010.

neptune aegli 11.2.2010.jpg

----------


## owner

DSCN5061.jpg

DSCN5063.jpg

DSCN5065.jpg

ΕΔΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ  ΦΩΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΤΕΝΑ  ΤΟΥ ΒΟΣΠΟΡΟΥ

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ  ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ

----------


## helatros68

Αναχωρηση του Neptune Ithaki κατασκευης 2010 απο τον Πειραια στις 16.4.2010.

neptune ithaki 16.4.2010.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

τι δρομολογια κανουν αυτα τα ρορο??

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε xidianakis ρίξε μια ματία εδώ για τα δρομολόγια  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

To Neptune Avra στο Πέραμα στις 11/06/2010. :Razz:  

NEPTUNE AVRA 01 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

15/9 Neptune Kefalonia έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά
DSCF7802.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι κρίμα για την ποιοτικότερη μεγαλύτερη και πλέον σοβαρή εταιρία Ro/Ro στην Ελλάδα να μην την παρουσιάζουμε σχεδόν ποτε...
Αυτήν την στιγμή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα επενδυτικά προγράμματα με τελευταίο το Neptune Iliad...

Τα πλοία της εταιρίας ειναι τα κάτωθι:

  NEPTUNE AEGLI
  NEPTUNE AVRA
  NEPTUNE DYNAMIS
  NEPTUNE OKEANIS
  NEPTUNE PLOES
  NEPTUNE THELISIS
  TINKERBELL MAR
  NEPTUNE KEFALONIA
  NEPTUNE ITHAKI
  NEPTUNE ODYSSEY
  NEPTUNE ILIAD

Ας δούμε και μερικές φώτο των καταπληκτικών Ro/Ro

----------


## owner

ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ .
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## Apostolos

Και όμως εχω ακούσει και για ορισμένους Αξιωματικούς Γέφυρας και Μηχανής! Συνήθως οι περισσότεροι ειναι Ουκρανοί αλλα σίγουρα έχω ακούσει και για έλληνες (ξέρετε κουτσουμπολιο στο VHF) Μακάρι όμως να άλλαζε αυτο και να είχε μερικούς ακόμα...

----------


## pantelis2009

NEPTUNE AVRA 03 16-06-2010.jpgΑς δούμε λοιπόν 3 πλοία τηςNEPTUNE PLOES 01 23-12-2010.jpg Neptune. To Avra, το Dynamis & το Ploes. 
Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, owner, DimitrisT,  xidianakis,  helatros68 και όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων. :Wink: 

NEPTUNE DYNAMIS 01 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Eίδα καλά??? NEPTUNE LINES με ελληνική....????  :Mask:

----------


## Apostolos

Που το είδες βρε Μίμη; Εκτός αν μπερδευεις την σημαία στον πλωριό ιστό που απλά δηλώνει το κράτος που βρίσκεται το πλοιο

----------


## owner

έχει   δίκιο  ο  φίλος  Απόστολε το  είδα  στο  equasis  είναι  το Νeptune kefalonia

----------


## despo

Εγω μολις τώρα είδα στο AIS Neptune Ithaki με Ελληνική σημαία ! Πως και έγινε αυτό ;

----------


## Apostolos

Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο θέλω να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στην εταιρία!!!!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Πολλά μπράβο στην εταιρεία...

----------


## Apostolos

Για μπράβο ας βάλουμε μερικές φώτο πλοίων της!

DSC_1209 (Custom).jpg DSC_6986 (Custom).jpg DSC_8121 (Custom).jpg DSC_9963 (Custom).jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Neptune Thelisis* 
Στη ράδα του Πειραιά 
Αυγουστος 2012
Neptune Thelisis.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Σίγουρα μπράβο στην εταιρεία, αλλά πρέπει το κράτος να προσπαθήσει πολύ για να επιστρέψουν και άλλες εταιρείες.
Ας δούμε το NEPTUNE DYNAMIS όταν στις 15-10-2012 ήταν για εργασίες στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

NEPTUNE DYNAMIS 04 15-10-2012.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Δεν γνωριζω ποιο Neptune ειναι αυτο που πετυχα στο Σουνιο,πιθανον το Okeanis, αλλα το βρισκω πανεμορφο για Ro/Ro.

----------


## SteliosK

*Neptune Thelisis*
Κατάπλους στο Λιβόρνο

DSC_0155.jpg

----------


## dimitrios1

καλησπερα.. επειδη προκειται να επισκεφθω την εν λογω εταιρια, θα ηθελα μερικες πληροφοριες απο οποιον γνωριζει για την εταιρια αυτη, μισθους, σημαια, πληρωματα κλπ...ευχαριστω

----------


## cpt. mimis

> καλησπερα.. επειδη προκειται να επισκεφθω την εν λογω εταιρια, θα ηθελα μερικες πληροφοριες απο οποιον γνωριζει για την εταιρια αυτη, μισθους, σημαια, πληρωματα κλπ...ευχαριστω


Κοίτα το site. Καλή εταιρεία είναι. Τα υπόλοιπα θα σου τα πουν από κοντά

----------


## giorgos....

NEPTUNE OCEANIS έξω από τον Πειραιά στις 9 Απριλίου 2012

P4090636.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Neptune  Kefalonia

DSC_0975.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Neptune Thalassa (2).jpg

*“Neptune Thalassa” : παραδόθηκε και το δεύτερο νεότευκτο πλοίο της Neptune Lines*

----------


## giorgos....

P5050651.jpg
Neptune Ithaki. Άφιξη στη ράδα του Πειραιά χθές το μεσημέρι.

----------


## proussos

neptuneaegli.jpg neptunedynamis.JPG

*Τα αδελφά NEPTUNE AEGLI και NEPTUNE DYNAMIS !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NEPTUNE GALENE όταν στις 22-06-2014 πλησίαζε τον Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο από την Πειραϊκή. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

NEPTUNE CALENE 03 22-06-2014.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

GALENE (Γαλήνη) Παντελή

----------


## pantelis2009

> GALENE (Γαλήνη) Παντελή


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Απόστολε. Το διόρθωσα.

----------


## SteliosK

Neptune Kefalonia

sk_5555.jpg

----------


## nikos.man

P8070017.jpgP8070018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NEPTUNE AEGLI από τις 11-08-2014 είναι δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ για διάφορες εργασίες και πιο πέρα είναι το DYNAMIS. Μία εταιρεία που στηρίζει τα Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία και μπράβο της. 

NEPTUNE AEGLI 01 11-08-2014.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Μια απο τις σημαντικότερες παρουσίες στον κλάδο της μεταφοράς οχημάτων παγκόσμια είναι και η Ελληνική Νeptune . Μια εταιρεία που σέβεται τον ναυτικό της ανθρωποκεντρική , με εξαιρετικές ικανότητες ανάπτυξης παλαιότερα ενδοΜεσογειακά και πια Παγκόσμια . 

2 απο τα πλοία της είναι και το Neptune Thalassa στο οποίο είχα την τιμή να έχω μπαρκάρει όταν ακόμα ήταν τεσσάρων μηνών https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zUXVFjVS-8  και το Νeptune Kefalonia . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB9f4jjkKeI

----------


## gioannis13

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα ποστάρω εδώ το άνοιγμα της εταιρείας στην αγορά ξηρού φορτίου https://www.mononews.gr/business/shi...-xirou-fortiou  ...............επί της ευκαιρίας γνωρίζουμε ποιος είναι Πλοίαρχος  στο NEPTUNE ITHAKI (Cpt Goniotakis ?) ................. :Fat:

----------


## leo85

NEPTUNE HORIZON

NEPTUNE-HORIZON25-4-2019-.jpg

25-4-2019

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το ΝΕPTUNE AVRA,το παλιότερο βαπόρι της εταιρείας, είναι δεμένο από τον περασμένο Απρίλιο στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας προς το Μπατσί.

----------

